# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  پندی/نصیحتی/راهی /چاره ای/خواهرانه/ برادرانه....

## Farzaneh80

خوب بزارید اولش از خودم بگم
۱۹ سالمه پشت کنکوریم  کنکوری سال ۹۹ 
من خوب تو یه محلی بزرگ شدم با یه افکار قدیمی 
که همه جا هستش .. این افکار 
دختر هیچی نمیشه_دختر نباید آزاد باشه 
درس به چه کارش میاد  _شوهرش بدین فقط بره 
دخترای بالای ۱۷ ۱۸ میشن ترشیده پیر دختر 
تنها دختری که کنکوریه تو اون محله منم 
پارسال اولین کنکورم بود خرابش کردم 
یعنی درگیر حاشیه شدم واحساساتم 
من یه رابطه رو شروع کردم مجازی البته که سرانجامی نداشت وتموم شد چن هفته پیش البته مامانم درجریان بود 
الان۸۰ روز مونده به کنکور ومن هیچی نخوندم  خیلی چیزایی که هم که خوندم یادم رفته وبهتر بگم هیچی نخوندم 
چه از لحاظ روحی چه جسمی در شرایط خوبی نیستم 
ولی نمیخام کم بیارم 
نمیخام ببازم به سرنوشتم 
نمیخام بقیه فک کنن حق با اونا بود ومن هیچی نمیشه وباید مثل اونا باشم 
ولی نمیدونم باید چیکار کنم 
گیجمم هیچی نمیدونم 
چجوری با خیلی از حرفا کنار بیام 
چجوری باهمچین ادمایی که خردم میکنه برخورد کنم 
من عاشق پزشکیم نه به خاطر پولش  ولی از بچگی دوسش داشتم از بچگی خودمو تصور میکردم تو اون لباس 
نمیخام یه ادم شکست خورده باشم 
۸۰ روز مونده فک کنم به کنکور ۱۴۰۰ 
من هدفم سال دیگس 
ولی میخام امسال حداقل یه رتبه ابرو مند بیارم زیر ۱۰ ۱۱ هزار  واسه سال بعد 
ولی نمیدونم چی بخونم چی نخونم از کجا شروع کنم نکنم 
واین که پشت کنکوری ها چجوری خانواده هاشونو راضی میکنن واسه پشت کنکور موندن 
جایی دیگه ای نداشتم واسه حرف زدن ببخشید...
 سطحم صفر نیس متوسطم 
پارسال با این که هیچی نخوندم 
ولی دینی ۵۶ فارسی ۳۲   عربی ۲۴ 
وشیمی ۱۲ زدم ولی بقیه درسا رو شانسی زدم ومنفی اوردم

----------


## miss_shadow

تنها چاره ش اینه که بهت میگم:گوشیتو خاموش کن همه ی وسایل ارتباط با فضای مجازی قطع کن,یه برنامه با کمک تایپیک های آقای آرتور بریز واسه خودت از روی مباحث پربازده و بی توجه به تمام حرف ها مثه اسب(هر حیونی که بیشتر دوس داری و سرعتش بالاست :Yahoo (4): )شروع کن به خوندن ,انقدر این دوران تا کنکور مهمه که برابری میکنه با کل 6 ماه گذشته از نظر ارزش و اصلنم فکر نکن تنهایی الان 600هزارتایی مثه خودت هست که نخوندن و حتی تصمیم به خوندنم ندارن.موفق باشی فایتینگ :Yahoo (68): .

----------


## Mahsa.TS

این که با وجود همه مشکلاتی داری، تصمیم گرفتی ایستادگی کنی و باهاشون مبارزه کنی خیلی خوبه بهت تبریک میگم

این مدل حرف های سمی بقیه حقیقتا همه جا هست فقط نوع حرفشون فرق میکنه باید هر طور شده رهاشون کنی و نگاهت رو به آینده باشه! چون واقعا بعد از کنکور متوجه میشی چه قدر بیخود و بی جهت اعصابت رو بقیه خرد کردی و هیچ فایده ای هم نداشته :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  این دقیقا برا خودمم پیش اومد

در ضمن اگر خانوادت تلاش و پشتکارت و همین طور انگیزت رو برای بهتر شدن ببینن مطمئنا نه تنها راضی میشن که پشت کنکور بمونی بلکه خیلی هم ازت حمایت میکنن

برای  خوندن، سطحت که صفر نیست و این خیلی خوبه به نظر میاد عمومی ها خیلی ضعیف و درحد خیلی پایین اصلا نیستی!!!! به نظرم روی دینی سرمایه گذاری کن، یکی دو دور کتاب های درسی، نکات آیات و چیزای مهم رو تا کنکور بخون، تست های کنکورهای سال گذشته برای الان بهترین منبع هستند.

ادبیات هم املا و لغت خیلی خوب میتونی سرمایه گذاری کنی میتونی چند دور لغات آخر کتاب ها رو بخونی تست های کنکور هم بزن میتونی از پسشون بربیایی اگر تو آرایه و دستور هم پایه داری، به نظرم از الان شروع کن تا یه مدتی تست های موضوعی کار کن قرابت معنایی هم قسمت های مهم و درس های مهم رو مطالعه کن و تست بزن مثلا درس های  قاضی بست، کبوتر مطوقه، وادی های عطار، گلستان سعدی(درس اول 12ام) و خیلی از درس های مهم دیگه رو پیدا کن (شرمنده دقیق یادم نیستن) اونا رو حتما مطالعه کن

واسه عربی اگر میرسی تمام لغات سه پایه رو مرور کن به همراه قواعد درسها خصوصا قواعد مربوط به ترجمه فعل ها،حروف مشبه بالفعل چون تو ترجمه هم بهت کمک میکنن الانم به نظرم بهترین منبع تست های کنکور های گذشته هس حتی اگه نمیرسی همه قواعد رو بخونی حداقل قواعدی که تو تست های کنکور اومده رو مرور کن 

واسه زبان پیشنهاد میکنم گرامر ها رو بخونی و لغات رو بخونی و تست هم بزنی تا تیپ سوالات تو دستت بیاد اگه خواستی درک مطلب کار کنی از تست های کنکور استفاده کن.

این مباحث عمومی رو حتما تا نیمه خرداد تموم کن یه ماه مونده به کنکور آزمون های عمومی بزن و تحلیل کن (خیلی کمک کننده هستن!)

ریاضی رو مباحث راحت تر و پرسوال وقت بذار مثل مشتق، حد و پیوستگی، لگاریتم، آمار، مقاطع مخروطی و حتی به نظرم هندسه قضیه تالس و تشابه رو هم نگاهی داشته باشی بد نباشه بعضی وقتا ممکنه یه سوال بیاد که راحت باشه پارسال فک کنم یکی از سوالای هندسه رو هوا میشد جواب داد!
حتی این تابع های سینوس و کسینوس که مثلا a و b  مجهول هستن تو تابع و یه نمودارهم میده خیلی تیپ سوال خوبی هست، معمولا خیلی پیچیده نمیدن با حل کنکورهای قبل و مشابه میتونی بهشون جواب بدی، تو ریاضی به نظرم کنکورهای گذشته خیلی کمک کننده هست. میتونی برای این مباحث که گفتم از فیلم های سایت آلا هم کمک بگیری سوالات گاج و قلمچی هم تحلیل کن به نظرم برا تحلیل از فیلم های تحلیل کمک بگیر مخصوصا ریاضی کانون که روانبخش رتبه2 کنکور95 انجام میده واقعا پرنکته و مفید هستن.

فیزیک هم میتونی روی مباحث گرما، فشار(البته بعضی وقتا واقعا سخت میاد) ارشمیدوس و برنولی، فصل آخر دوازدهم (فیزیک اتمی) مغناطیس یازدهم اینا از بقیه خیلی راحتترن و میتونی جواب بدی تست های کنکور و مشابه فراموش نشه

اگر هدفت این که یه رتبه آبرومند بیاری به گمونم با اینا بتونی بیاری حتی میتونی زمین هم بخونی چون زمین نظام جدید کلن یه کتابه البته 99 سخت اومد به نسبت و این اگر اصلا نخوندی و علاقه هم نداری توصیه نمیکنم اما بعضی مباحثش مثل یه جدول بود فصل یک که دوران زمین شناسی بود، مثل ژوراسیک و تریاس و....اینا معمولا سوال میاد، چرخه ویلسون سوال میاد، نوع کانی، این که مثلا ماگمایی، رسوبی و... هست، گوهر ها، تشکیل نفت و ذغال سنگ، سطح ایستابی، افق های خاک، انواع گسل، زمین شناسی پزشکی (همون قسمتی که هر عنصر چه بیماری ایجاد میکنه) اگه تست های کنکور و سوالات آزمونا حل کنی، متوجه میشی کدوم قسمتا مهم اینا که من گفتم معمولا زیاد سوال میومدن.... 

این که درباره زمین گفتم، دلیلم این بود که درسی مثل زمین بازدهی بیشتره از زیست داره و مثل زیست ترکیبی نمیدن سوال پس راحتتر میشه جواب داد. 

شیمی اگر قرار باشه مثل98 بیاد پیشنهاد میکنم یه دور سه تا کتاب رو متنش بخونی قشنگ صرفا با متن میشه کلی از سوالات رو جواب داد اما اگه مثل 99 بدن حقیقتا اصلا نمیدونم چون خیلی بد سوال دادن !!!  :Yahoo (21):  من از هفت هشت ماه پیش تا الان هنوز تو شوک سوالای شیمی ام! :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Mahsa.TS

این تاپیک ها رو هم حتما یه نگاهی بنداز:
شیمی 
Highway | برنامه ، منبع و تست شیمی برای شروع از الان

ریاضی
Highway | برنامه ، منبع و تست ریاضی برای شروع از الان

زیست
Highway | برنامه ، منبع و تست زیست برای شروع از الان

فیزیک
Highway | برنامه ، منبع و تست فیزیک برای شروع از الان

----------


## Little_girl

ببین منم مث توعم هیچی نخوندم 
مجبورم تازه بچه داریم کنمو به خواهر کوچیکم درس بدم(خیلی سر این اذیت شدم امسال خیلی خانوادمم میگن وظیفته وظیفته  چرا مامانم شاغله من باید تاوان پس بدم چرا مجبورشدم از سن پایین بچه داری کنم وبزرگ بشم و خودم از بچه بودن هیچی نفهمم اینقدر درد تو دلمه اینقدر زخم خوردم میدونم همه مشکلات دارن ولی چرا مشکلات من تمومی ندارن آخه خواستم بگم ببین من خانوادمم پشتم نیست)
خونه هم همیشه سر و صداست و صدای تلویزیون رو هزاررررر 
واقعا دیگ هم توان ندارم پشت کنکور بمونم از اون طرفم هیشکی پشتم نیست که بتونم بازم بمونم
شروع کردم خوندن تو این شرایط افتضاح و بدون تمرکز نمیدونم اون درس خوندن به درد میخوره یا نه فقط فقط خیلی میترسم
تو هم بخون احتمالا شرایطط خیلی از من بهتره
برا منم دعا کن حداقل یه کوفتی قبول شم
امیدوارم موفق باشی

----------


## Fawzi

ببین تاپیک چی بخونم و چحوری بخونم و کجا و چطور ازین موارد تو فروم زیاده و نیازی ب توضیحات اضافه نیست
فقط این مدت باقی مانده رو جورررررری بخون که واست فرصت آخر باشه
تمام فکر و ذکر و انگیزه و انرژیتو بزار ♥︎

----------

